# Frogs & Toads > African Bullfrogs >  Can you keep Bullfrogs and Toads together in the same tank?

## BIGFATTOAD

Can you keep an African bullfrog and a big Toad like a Rococo toad and Cane toad in the some tank? I have a 4foot tank that is 18inch wide by 18inch high, is that big enough for two or even one? I have not got any Toads or frogs jet but would like to have.

----------


## Johnny O. Farnen

No, they have very different housing requirements. Have a go at the "Care Info" link in the site toolbar for more information.

----------


## Kurt

Also its not a good idea to mix species.

----------


## Tom

Keeping more then one separate species in one talk together is considered harmful for many different reasons. But you might be able to keep a group of one type of frog in there.

----------


## BIGFATTOAD

Thanks very much. do you think that the size of tank is big enough for two of the same species together e.g 2 rococo toads?

----------


## Kurt

It might be. I have a rococo in a 30-gallon. You realize rococo's can be on the pricey-side.

----------


## BIGFATTOAD

I am sorry, to be honest I can't really understand the Measurements in gallons, only really in feet or inches, so please could you tell me in feet or inches. sorry. are rococo toads alot more pricey than cane toads? (but i suppose i would rather save and get a toad or frog that I really like rather than just getting a different one for the sake of it). I do like cane toads but I have read that rococo toad are better as pets and they get a bit bigger as well.

----------


## Tom

Actually I believe Cane toads get larger. (Guinness Word records book 2006, 5lb and 15 inches)

Oh i think its: feet cubed x 7.5 = gallons

----------


## Kurt

Actually, rococos are bigger by 25 mm. A standard 30-gallon is 36" long x 12" wide x 18" high. The last two measurements were an educated guess.

----------


## BIGFATTOAD

If I worked it out correctly I have 67.5 gallon tank (I used to keep two bearded dragons). I heard as well that the biggest in the world is a cane toad, but I read in captivity Rococo Toads get bigger.  I was hoping I could keep more that one because I read that they are social animals. Thanks alot for teaching me the measurements, because every time I reed a care sheets on the internet they always have tank sizes in gallons.

----------


## Kurt

You're welcome. According to Amphibia Web _Chaunus schneideri_ grows to 250 mm and _Chaunus marina_ to 225 MM.

----------


## BIGFATTOAD

Thanks.  From the pictures I have seen Rococo toads have a nicer pattern as well.

----------


## Kurt

Yes, they much nicer looking than_ C. marina_.

----------


## BIGFATTOAD

I saw a advert one a website that sells frogs and toads, The advert said that they have Goliath frogs for sale for $25. I thought that they were really rare and expensive. heres the site if anyone wants to have a look http://alphaprobreeders.com/

----------


## John Clare

I don't see Goliath frogs on there.  Ron (the owner of AlphaProBreeders) is one of our forum sponsors.  Occasionally there are members of the _Conraua_ genus available (the genus of the Goliath Frog) but the actual species _Conraua goliath_ is never available.

----------


## Kurt

Most likely the frog that was offered was _Conraua alleni_.

----------


## BIGFATTOAD

Oh, thats right it was a _Conraua alleni_ my mistake. I just saw Goliath frog, I diden't reed the other name. It was a good site though. I found a good video on youtube about a man who has some that he sell's to zoo's YouTube - 8 pound Giant Frogs[/URL]

----------


## John Clare

That video is at least a few years old.  _Conraua goliath_ is listed by the IUCN as an endangered species.

----------


## Kurt

I have seen _Conraua goliath_ in the flesh, it was, however, a preserved specimen on display at the Havard University Museum of Natural History. It's a very big frog.

----------


## BIGFATTOAD

Yeah I think it was made in 1993, but still interesting.  They are great frogs.  I hope they come off the endangered species list soon (meaning they are not endangered any more).  I find youtube good for different 
 videos on frogs and toads. I have spent ages looking though them.

----------


## StephenLS

You will do well to find Rococo Toads in the UK! I've heard of them but never actually seen any for sale.

If this is your first attempt at frog/toad keeping you may want to consider something like Bufo Melanostictus!

Your profile doesn't say where abouts in the UK you are but have a look at http://www.britnett-carver2.co.uk/c2...bsinstock.html for an idea of what's available toad wise!

Ta 
 :Big Grin: Steve

----------


## BIGFATTOAD

Thanks for the site. It gave me a good idea.  I am in London.  I haven't see any Rococo toads for sale either.  but  cane toads are nice as well. I will have a look at Bufo Melanostictus,  at the moment I don't have any toads yet but I like to find out as much as possible before I get one.

----------

